# Three Wise Women



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

*

 *


----------



## That Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

Three Wise Guys


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Yep, you got it TG...  point proved!  



This is getting tacked onto  my M.Ch. emails to all the 'girls' I know. Thanks Jilly. :lofl:


----------



## Casper (Dec 22, 2013)

_*Well we wouldn't expect them to do any less......good one Jilly.....
*_


----------

